# Painting with acrylic



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I am going to begin painting my own lures. I will start with unpainted plastic and probably work my way up from there. I have a paasche (sp?) airbrush and compressor but no place where I can have the ventilation necesary for oil based paints. So I have a couple of questions on acrylic painting. I have seen that createx is the paint of choice

1) Is there a good book or online tutorial on acrylic painting?

2) When do you use opaque and translucent colors. It seems that if you want a sharp contrast such as a black back or chartreuse stripes that you would go with opaque and if you want to blend a color you would use translucent. Is that correct?

3) I am planning on using a spray can automotive clear coat because I have read that the epoxy can deaden the lure's action. Is there a specific clear coat you can recommend that doesn't deaden the action?

There are lots of great tips online regarding foiling, fins, scales but nothing specifically on acrylic paintiing.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I have found for a general purpose, spray-can-clear,, that works well,for me,is TRUE-VALUE, DO IT BEST clear lacquer, ultra smooth finish,it is a very good clear-coat.... it is very durable and chip resistant,,I use it on my sonar,vibee, blades,, that I build,& it seems to work well for the very rough environment that they are used in. I have a Paasche air brush too & so far I like it a lot.. ALSO, go back in VC1111"s post around Nov.2010- February ,2011 ,& you will find many tutorials on paints,also Tigger's,CARPETBAGGER'S,SOLARFALL'S PIATU'S, etc,there are so many "MASTERS"(of which I am not one) here it's amazing how many ultra talented guys we have to talk with, AND,they will share with you!!....JUST TAKE AN EVENING & GO BACK A YEAR OR 2 TO CHECK OUT THE OLDER POSTINGS HERE AT "TACKLE BUILDING", & BROWSE THROUGH,THERE ARE 6-10 VERY GOOD LESSONS TO ENJOY.&LEARN FROM... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Sonar. I had looked for info on painting but will look a lot harder next time knowing that it is there!


----------

